# Problems when applying for 417 Working Holiday Visa



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

This is my third time to apply for the 417 Australian Working Holiday Visa. I have made the applications twice before but withdrawn.

However, I suffer a serious problem in the visa application. The visa application was lodged on 25/04/2017, and nearly 3 weeks has been passed. But there is still no response about the application status from the Australian government.

In the previous applications, I have received further responses from the DIBP which requested me to provide additional information for about *1 week* after the date of lodgement of application.

I don't know why there are no responses this time.

The DIBP website clearly states that 75% of the WHV applications would be processed within 13 days and 90% within 19 days. But there is still no response.

Can you state out the reasons why? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

If the application has been lodged and paid for then you need to wait for them to contact you or follow them up. Make sure you check your mail, email, immi account etc.

I could probably write you a list of 1000 reasons that there could be a delay in the processing of your visa, telling you the correct one would be near impossible without all the facts and being an immi enployee.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Can you please help me to state any reasons? I really can't wait anymore because I'm not very young and I still must return to my home country immediately after the completion of the Working Holiday life.

NO MIGRATION AGENT PLEASE!!!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You must be in the top 10% then.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Can anyone help me to resolve this problem? I can't wait anymore. I have sent emails to urge them to process my visa application faster. But there is no result.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If this is your 3rd attempt for a WHV, then you must be doing it WRONG!


And if I were DIBP I would be looking very hard as why 3 attempts have been made.

No it is impossible to resolve your past - but an agent can give you the best chance.

* you refuse that option, so try your facebook option for help.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I just withdrew the applications voluntarily. No decision to refuse my visa has been made. So, I have NEVER been refused to grant for any visas to Australia.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can I ask - did a Migration Agent inform you about withdrawal of a application .......

= never been refused?

Or did you get that info from facebook?

* Remember IMMI prefer honest answers


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

No. I didn't talk to any migration agents. I only withdrew myself, before a final decision was made. That means there were NO refusals made by Australian Government.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> No. I didn't talk to any migration agents. I only withdrew myself, before a final decision was made. That means there were NO refusals made by Australian Government.


Regardless of whether you've been refused or not, you know that it's all linked, right?

So, they will see that you've withdrawn twice before and this is probably why they're taking longer, maybe more checks.

When they asked for more information last time, why didn't you supple it and opt to withdraw and re-apply?


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Thank you, Ramad.

I know i didn't respond the DIBP for more information, but decided to withdraw before a visa decision has been made.

I want to ask any members:

Do you think it is appropriate for me to upload all the relevant documents and respond to the questions which were asked for in the previous applications (withdrawn already)? Is it wise to take these actions immediately, instead of waiting for the further actions by the DIBP?

After I uploaded the relevant information in the ImmiAccount system, should I send an email to the DIBP telling them that I have already uploaded all the information, instead of waiting for the further actions?


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> Thank you, Ramad.
> 
> I know i didn't respond the DIBP for more information, but decided to withdraw before a visa decision has been made.
> 
> ...


Push......


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to give them the information now as they haven't asked for it yet for this application but I really don't know.

How long has it been?


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the delay is coming from your previous applications. Even though you withdrew them voluntarily, they will be looking as to why and what changes in circumstances there have been between each application. 

Once they finished their review they will either grant/reject or ask for additional information. 

You can add all the additional information now and also email them, but it will not make a difference in the speed they process or even look at your application.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Hello. I have already applied for over 1 month. But there is still no response from the DIBP.

I am very urgent to start my working holiday life in Australia and I am already 28 years and 5 months old. I have to stay in Australia for 2 years. After the completion of the Working Holiday life in Australia, I have to start my working holiday life in UK immediately for another 2 years.

I am very urgent to return to my home country immediately after the completion of working holiday life in Australia and UK. I must find a permanent job in my home country in order to support the life of my aged parents. I don't want to see my parents lose my financial support and even die because I return to and work in my home country very late.

I have emailed to DIBP about 8 to 10 times to urge them to process my visa application faster but there is no result. I also emailed to the Chinese Embassy in Australia to seek for assistance but also there is no result.

Can you please provide advice of how to convince the DIBP to process my visa application faster? I don't expect very detailed and comprehensive letters because I am not the clients of any RMAs. I just request some simple, but useful and convincing advice only.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't think there's anything you can do just be patient you'll have an answer soon enough. I doubt sending 8-10 emails to dibp is doing you any favours so stop doing that.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is nothing you can do to make them process faster you just need to wait.

Sending all those emails is not going to do you any favours, it has probably annoyed them.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Please be sympathic to my situations. I am already distressed and desperate. If I start the Working Holiday life in Australia too late, I will also return to my home country too late as I will be at least 32 or 33 years old. I really can't see my parents lose my financial support and even DIE because I return to and work in home country too late.

Please help me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Why did you not try UK working Holiday first?

That if approved would have given you money to engage a MRA for your WHV in Australia after your UK WHV expires.

Maybe you should apply for a WHV in UK now anyway - from your posts I think your chances of a grant for a Australian WHV are what we call Buckley's here.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I can work in UK anytime without age limitation because I also have an EEA Passport. So, I should start the Working Holiday life in Australia before I can start the Working Holiday life in UK.

Please be sympathic to my situations. I have been very desperate now


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> Please be sympathic to my situations. I am already distressed and desperate. If I start the Working Holiday life in Australia too late, I will also return to my home country too late as I will be at least 32 or 33 years old. I really can't see my parents lose my financial support and even DIE because I return to and work in home country too late.
> 
> Please help me. Thanks a lot.


It is a choice that you choose a working holiday in the UK and Australia.

DIBP do not work on feelings and they will take as long as they take they do not prioritise cases.

Your other option is to go to the UK first.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Please consider my feelings of my family and I and give some good advice of how to write a letter to convince the DIBP to process faster.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If that is the case then work in UK - it is then some working holiday.

IF your Australia on gets approved you could arrive before its last enter date.

After all your applications for Australia WHV you would have already been working in the UK a long time.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

It doesn't mean that I don't want to start the Working Holiday life in UK. As I have previously mentioned that I have an EEA Passport, I can start the Working Holiday life in UK anytime. But there is age limit of 30 of Australian Working Holiday Visa. I must start my working holiday life in Australia first rather than UK. But the biggest problem is that I have waited too long.

I know I am not a client of any RMAs. But it doesn't mean that all of you should refuse to provide some simple advice.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

None of us on this thread are RMAs. 

When Brexit comes through an EEA passport may not help you to do a working holiday in the UK. It could be that you need to apply for a WHV for the UK the same as everyone else as the Europe-UK agreement will no longer be in place.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Mish said:


> None of us on this thread are RMAs.
> 
> When Brexit comes through an EEA passport may not help you to do a working holiday in the UK. It could be that you need to apply for a WHV for the UK the same as everyone else as the Europe-UK agreement will no longer be in place.


Sorry, No. I can't wait to join the Working Holiday in Australia after the completion of the Working Holiday in UK. Brexit will not take place very soon. At least 2~3 years I think. There will be no effect even if I start the Working Holiday life in UK 2~3 years later.

However, if I start the Working Holiday life in UK for 2 years first, there will be effects when I join the Working Holiday in Australia. I will become over 30 and I will not be able to join the Working Holiday life in Australia


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I think what you are failing to realise is that what you are asking cannot possibly be done.
there is no way to get them to fast track your application especially based on your reasons.
basically if you addressed the concerns in the first applications you would have your decision by now. not to sure why you choose not to. as has been stated they would look at what information was asked last time why the applications were withdrawn, ect ect ect.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I am very frustrated and disappointed that none of you could show any sympathy to the situations of my family and I. My parents will be passed any time in the future especially if I am unable to start my career life in my home country after the Working Holiday life.

I must strongly emphasize that I have NO serious criminal, security and health problems. I am a very healthy person without any serious illnesses or diseases, and I have NEVER stepped into any prisons or detention centers.

Do you think an overseas embassy in Australia (The Chinese Embassy in Australia in my case) can help to urge the DIBP to process my visa application faster?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> I must strongly emphasize that I have NO serious criminal, problems.
> QUOTE]
> 
> My understanding is you have criminal issues in the past, you refuse to use a RMA to determine and evaluate your application/s.
> ...


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> I am very frustrated and disappointed that none of you could show any sympathy to the situations of my family and I. My parents will be passed any time in the future especially if I am unable to start my career life in my home country after the Working Holiday life.
> 
> I must strongly emphasize that I have NO serious criminal, security and health problems. I am a very healthy person without any serious illnesses or diseases, and I have NEVER stepped into any prisons or detention centers.
> 
> Do you think an overseas embassy in Australia (The Chinese Embassy in Australia in my case) can help to urge the DIBP to process my visa application faster?


Would you like someone to tell you that DIBP run on fairy dust and unicorns? Everyone here is giving you the best advice but what you're asking for is not do-able.

You're making the situation worse for yourself, not better.

You've withdrawn several applications prior to this when they requested more information from you. They're not stupid and everything is recorded so they will already know about your previous applications.

I don't know what advice you want. You've sent them several emails requesting updates and no one is getting back to you so you need to take the hint and just let them get on with it.

Annoying a CO is not going to do you any favours, they don't legally have to grant you anything so just have patience.

It's your preference to come and work/holiday in Australia but that doesn't mean you'll get it so have a back up plan, I'm fairly certain you're being over-dramatic when you say your parents are going to pass away if this doesn't happen.

Give it time and see what happens. And don't bite the hand that feeds you, everyone here is being helpful so no need for rudeness from your part.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

*waves magic wand*

*error 401: this is reality.

**points out if my queue place doesn't get priority placement for no good reason, neither should yours....


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I find all of you are very helpless and merciless. I raise my concerns very politely but all of you still cannot help me to overcome my problem.

I admit I have withdrawn the applications before. But the reason is mainly because I have serious need to remain in the home country and work very hard in order to support the financial needs of my family members. I also need to earn enough savings in order to support the Working Holiday life in Australia and UK.

Some people with much more serious criminal, security and health problems can have their visa applications being processed faster than my visa application. Why can their applications be processed faster but I cannot? It is unfair.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Mania said:


> *waves magic wand*
> 
> *error 401: this is reality.
> 
> **points out if my queue place doesn't get priority placement for no good reason, neither should yours....


I don't know what you mean. Your English words are very complicated.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> I find all of you are very helpless and merciless. I raise my concerns very politely but all of you still cannot help me to overcome my problem.
> 
> I admit I have withdrawn the applications before. But the reason is mainly because I have serious need to remain in the home country and work very hard in order to support the financial needs of my family members. I also need to earn enough savings in order to support the Working Holiday life in Australia and UK.
> 
> Some people with much more serious criminal, security and health problems can have their visa applications being processed faster than my visa application. Why can their applications be processed faster but I cannot? It is unfair.


We have told you all that we know which is DIBP WILL NOT prioritise applications.

Legally they can take as long as they will take and nothing you can do will change that.

Do you want us just to make up something for you to email them? None of us have emailed them to ask for an application to be fast tracked because we know DIBP will not do this so anything we have you would be something we just made up.

None of work for DIBP so I really do not know what you expect from us?


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Fine. Now I understand that the DIBP will not prioritize the processing of my visa application.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I also want to let you know that I have completed uploading all the documents in the ImmiAccount about two weeks ago. Normally, if a visa applicant has completely uploaded all the documents, their ImmiAccount will have a button of "Request Complete" in the "Upload Document" part, so that the case officers will know that all the documents have been uploaded. However, I have never seen this button. Can you please give me some possible reasons? I can't always tell the COs that all of the documents have been completely uploaded.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> Normally, if a visa applicant has completely uploaded all the documents, their ImmiAccount will have a button of "Request Complete" in the "Upload Document" part, so that the case officers will know that all the documents have been uploaded. However, I have never seen this button. Can you please give me some possible reasons? I can't always tell the COs that all of the documents have been completely uploaded.


I think that "request complete" only appears if a CO has actually requested additional documents from you. If they have not made contact with you to request documents or information then you will not see anything like this.

By the way, reading over this thread your attitude so far has been less than stellar, when people were doing their best to help you. May I suggest a little bit less self-centredness and a little bit more gratitude to the people investing their free time to answer your questions?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> I also want to let you know that I have completed uploading all the documents in the ImmiAccount about two weeks ago. Normally, if a visa applicant has completely uploaded all the documents, their ImmiAccount will have a button of "Request Complete" in the "Upload Document" part, so that the case officers will know that all the documents have been uploaded. However, I have never seen this button. Can you please give me some possible reasons? I can't always tell the COs that all of the documents have been completely uploaded.


My understanding is that button only appears if the case officer requests documents. I never saw the button on my husband's applications and documents were never requested.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I'm disappointed that quite a lot of people here fail to show enough respect and dignity to me, but just blame for my past mistakes. I know I have little problems of my character. But please accept that many years has already been passed. No more blames on me, OK?


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> I'm disappointed that quite a lot of people here fail to show enough respect and dignity to me, but just blame for my past mistakes. I know I have little problems of my character. But please accept that many years has already been passed. No more blames on me, OK?


You've shown no respect for anyone here when we're all trying to help you.

At the end of the day, most working holiday visas to Australia can be applied for from the age of 18. It was your choice to apply 10 years later at the age of 28 (and 5 months). This is not DIBPs problem. So saying that you're short on time, etc is irrelevant.

Hang tight and stop emailing them, just be patient and wait for an outcome either way.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

From memory you did not declare to us your "past mistakes" only you had a criminal record.

Nobody judged you, we all advised you needed a RMA and that it would be best to withdraw your application than have it refused. This was because you did not address your criminal record in your application.

So we are not judging your past, only *your present *stupidity not to follow sound advise and use a Registered Migration Agent.

So how is it possible to sympathise with your ongoing visa problems?


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I have declared all my conviction details to the COs who handled my visa application. I didn't disclose too many details here because it is my privacy. Please accept my apology for choosing not to disclose too many details here.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We don't need to know the details - a conviction over 12 months or in a certain category is a Character issue.

This needs to be addressed in the application not just details of the actual conviction.

They need to be satisfied you will not offend again - even going to jail for over a year is not evidence you will not offended again (I think the statistics are that you are likely to re-offend). If you don't do this in a convincing way your visa will be refused, from all your posts and with respect you do not seem capable of convincing a Case Officer you will not re offend, many could not either that's when help is required.

I fix aeroplanes for a living, I don't think you do - I would be sure that any aeroplane you fixed would have a far greater chance of crashing than one I fixed.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

OP from what you told me about your convictions, I don't see immigration granting the visa. But, who knows? if you don't withdraw your new application then maybe you will find your answer.


----------



## Jace (Dec 30, 2016)

IS it also possible. That your country has reached its maximum quota and they will process more applications in the new financial year (july). I could be wrong. Not an expert


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

super666man212 said:


> I find all of you are very helpless and merciless. I raise my concerns very politely but all of you still cannot help me to overcome my problem.
> 
> I admit I have withdrawn the applications before. But the reason is mainly because I have serious need to remain in the home country and work very hard in order to support the financial needs of my family members. I also need to earn enough savings in order to support the Working Holiday life in Australia and UK.
> 
> Some people with much more serious criminal, security and health problems can have their visa applications being processed faster than my visa application. Why can their applications be processed faster but I cannot? It is unfair.


I don't understand this pressing need to do a working holiday.

It sounds as if you have enough on your plate with your pressing personal commitments at home without considering the need to spend a large amount of money on flights and visas purely to go on holiday...

You do know these country's will still be there in another 10 or 20 years when your circumstances change right - so you can still go on holiday, granted you may not be able to work but by that point I would estimate your financial burden would be fulfilled.....

Oh and for the record, the responses you get are usually based on the tone and content of your messages. If you are reviving sarcastic or unsympathetic responses from a broad range of individuals then you can guess that what you are saying is probably either demeaning or self centred or full on ignoring the advice you have already been give, if you ignore the initial posts people make then the people that come in on the conversation will be less inclined to invest a large amount of their personal time helping you when the gratitude and response from yourself is lacking.

If it's only me your getting sarcastic responses from then that's because I'm an sarcastic arsehole by nature.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

ampk said:


> I fix aeroplanes for a living, I don't think you do - I would be sure that any aeroplane you fixed would have a far greater chance of crashing than one I fixed.


You said aeroplanes and crashing in the same sentence, $50 says your now on an American watchlist .

On a totally unrelated and irrelevant note because I'm in the mood to be told of for derailing conversations (sorry Mish) what kind of planes do you fix ?


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

super666man212 said:


> I have declared all my conviction details to the COs who handled my visa application. I didn't disclose too many details here because it is my privacy. Please accept my apology for choosing not to disclose too many details here.


You are using an anonymous handle on an online forum.

You will probably find it's much easier for us to give advice if you state the nature and punishment of past indiscretions.

If I know you've had 3 seperate prison sentences totalling 10 years for causing grevious bodily harm whilst dealing drugs and resisting arrest I will tell you your visa ain't gonna get granted.

If you tell me you got 3 speeding tickets for going 5kph over the limit over 10 years I'd probably say it's not so big of a deal.....

You ask for qualitive replies but seem to have a rather fixed attitude towards not supplying all of the facts, I hope you aren't as coy with your case officer with your responses as in this very short thread I'd have already stamped your form with denied if I was processing your case and these were your responses...


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I want to emphasize that I have disclosed all the information accurately and honestly. No misleading or false information has been given. I am also communicating with the case officers of DIBP very honestly and politely, without any inappropriate tones and attitudes.

Please stop blaming and accusing for my past immediately. Ok?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Up until recently I had my own company most were of Cessna 210 type, and up to Cessna 404. I have an AN2 and I am currently doing contract work on Q400 types.

So that's why I always get picked for the explosives test and the body x-ray every time I fly!

I don't think Mish will care - all useful and good advise for this thread was given long ago.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

ampk said:


> Up until recently I had my own company most were of Cessna 210 type, and up to Cessna 404. I have an AN2 and I am currently doing contract work on Q400 types.
> 
> So that's why I always get picked for the explosives test and the body x-ray every time I fly!
> 
> I don't think Mish will care - all useful and good advise for this thread was given long ago.


Pilot as well? I studied ATC in the states at uni. Waiting on PR here so I can apply for a job here in the field. And if I can't get in to that I might look at tech ops in ATC. I flew a bit in the states... want to get my licence out here but it'll have to wait until we move closer to a flight school lol.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

There are a number of ATC persons currently on 457 visas around Australia.

No never got a licence, was toying with the idea of doing it in the AN2 because technically it can be done we think? (The AN2 does not stall). Since our visa costs blew out somewhat, I decided best not to.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

All of you are very helpless and impolite and fail to show sympathy to my family members. Don't come to my Hong Kong and China forever. You are always NOT welcome to visit these countries.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Your 7500 squawk, seemed to work Skyblue well done.


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

super666man212 said:


> All of you are very helpless and impolite and fail to show sympathy to my family members. Don't come to my Hong Kong and China forever. You are always NOT welcome to visit these countries.


You are very rude.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> All of you are very helpless and impolite and fail to show sympathy to my family members. Don't come to my Hong Kong and China forever. You are always NOT welcome to visit these countries.


Sounds like you got issues still lingering around. Could be the contributing reason you have a criminal history. We're going to assume its something serious otherwise whats the worry right?


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

hisbooboo said:


> You are very rude.


You can't help those who are unwilling to help themselves.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Sky,

This is what is life and havin fun.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j3puanioy0k4ukf/20130825_140113.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

ampk said:


> Your 7500 squawk, seemed to work Skyblue well done.


 shame someone in the thread isn't 7600...


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Pilot as well? I studied ATC in the states at uni. Waiting on PR here so I can apply for a job here in the field. And if I can't get in to that I might look at tech ops in ATC. I flew a bit in the states... want to get my licence out here but it'll have to wait until we move closer to a flight school lol.


Can't beat ATC! Although you yanks say everything backwards ;P


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

super666man212 said:


> All of you are very helpless and impolite and fail to show sympathy to my family members. Don't come to my Hong Kong and China forever. You are always NOT welcome to visit these countries.


Not at all, I have great sympathy for your poor family members......I don't know how they deal with it!


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

super666man212 said:


> All of you are very helpless and impolite and fail to show sympathy to my family members. Don't come to my Hong Kong and China forever. You are always NOT welcome to visit these countries.


If this is the level of politeness and maturity that you're using with DIBP then I'm baffled as to why they haven't approved your visa yet, I'm sure they got it wrong and they're actually in the process of building you your own plane to escort you into Australia with a red carpet rolled out. How can they refuse such charm and impeccable manners!!


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

One thing I know for sure is that Australian Government (as well as New Zealand and UK, etc.) will treat criminal record much less seriously than US and Canadian Government. I am sure i will not have my visa refused if I apply for Australian, New Zealand, UK and Schengen Area, while it is more likely to have my visa refused if I apply for US and Canadian one.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Ever watched Border Security (Australia edition)? It's on YouTube. I recommend it.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I have consulted with the VACCU of DIBP and the officers replied that my visa application is being processed by the VACCU. Only the case officers haven't told me that my visa application has been referred to VACCU.

I have also asked this question in Yahoo Answers and a member replied that the delay is caused by the abolishment of 457 visa. Because the 457 visa is abolised, the DIBP officers believe that the 417 Working Holiday Visa applicants are likely not to leave Australia after their visas are expired. This makes the processing time of 417 visa to be longer.

I don't think the withdrawal and re-application is a major cause for the delay.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

I think whoever told you that either has no idea what they are talking about or intentionally misled you. As far as I know cases are only referred to VACCU when there are doubts about character, and processing times can be long. It does not make sense to me to refer all WH visas for character assessment simply because of fear of overstay because the 457 visa has been abolished. However I am willing to be corrected if an RMA should come along and correct me.

I would say with 99% certainty the reason you were referred to VACCU is because of your history, so I wouldn't be booking plane tickets and accommodation just yet.

Google VACCU and visa and you can see all of the mentions are of people with criminal records.
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/123873-vaccu-processing-times.html

Vaccu Processing Times - Visitor Visas - Australian Visa Forum

What Next ? Vaccu , Visa , Refusal. - Visa Conditions, Refusals, Cancellations, Reviews and Appeals - Australian Visa Forum

https://www.pomsinoz.com/topic/1842...ter-consideration-unit-vaccu-processing-time/


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for your advice. But as far as I know, the Australian government does not treat criminal records as seriously as USA and Canada. So I would not be worried too much about the visa outcome while I would be much more worried if I apply for the USA and Canadian visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

super666man212 said:


> Thanks for your advice. But as far as I know, the Australian government does not treat criminal records as seriously as USA and Canada. So I would not be worried too much about the visa outcome while I would be much more worried if I apply for the USA and Canadian visas.


Really? Have you not heard of the government deporting people recently due to character issues. They have been deporting some from NZ too and they are our neighbours ... nobody is safe from character issues not even NZ.

Some of these people that were deported even had family in Australia.


----------



## 309306 (May 14, 2017)

I think no countries will conduct criminal record checks much more seriously than USA and Canada. Even UK, Australia, New Zealand, Japan and Korea, etc. also do not conduct the criminal record checks more seriously than USA and Canada. Even quite a lot of US and Canadian citizens would also think the Australian visa application process will not be very complicated if they have a criminal record. So I would not be too much anxious or worried.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I am not sure if you are aware but Americans voted for Donald Trump as their President because he was going to build a wall along the Mexican border.

Now a wall is a great idea, but El Chapo will laugh at it.

Pablo Escobar did one or two trips to the USA, he did not have a criminal record admittedly but he did make a joke of Americas borders.

So how many just Mexicans did the USA allow in that are rapists, murderers and drug dealers? We know some are nice people, but the president knows the USA has a multi $ billion border problem - and not a brick in the wall!


----------

